# Most Beautiful Wedding Items



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I came across these on a blog today and thought to share with you all. Has to be the loveliest crochet I have seen for a wedding. There are more on the site too 

http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2012/03/13/crocheted-wedding-ideas/


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

They are all beautiful. The parisol is so unique... :thumbup:


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

They are all so beautiful


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

All very beautiful but I especially like the shawl.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

they are so beautiful. I love the umbrella


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

What a lucky Bride!!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Some beautiful patterns here - the parasol is gorgeous! I must admit I think the bodice of the first wedding dress would've looked nicer without the large circular motif on the left side of the picture (her right). If it matched the other side it would've looked more attractive. (My opinion only!)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

caros said:


> Some beautiful patterns here - the parasol is gorgeous! I must admit I think the bodice of the first wedding dress would've looked nicer without the large circular motif on the left side of the picture (her right). If it matched the other side it would've looked more attractive. (My opinion only!)


I like the way you think!!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love love love the parasol....is there a pattern for this somewhere?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont know, browse the link on the first post you might get lucky!


ginamarie12345 said:


> Love love love the parasol....is there a pattern for this somewhere?


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice items, the parasol is really nice, it reminds me of one my sister made years ago for a bridal shower. I agree with Caro, the design of the first gown would have been perhaps much nicer without the circle but it is quite beautiful nevertheless... just a matter of different tastes for different strokes... :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that is so gorgeous the dress and other items!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I love your KITTY Typsknits!!!!!


Typsknits said:


> Wow that is so gorgeous the dress and other items!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://irarott.blogspot.com/2010/08/lace-crochet-parasol-umbrella-video.html How to utube to make one....


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a site showing parasol patterns (to buy) and other items as well. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/54146756/charming-crochet-parasol-pattern-pdf


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://irarott.blogspot.com/2009/07/charming-parasol-pattern.html


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

and here's a PDF with schematics only....
http://www.e-pleteni.cz/dataPopisyZdarma/en/pdf_cro_umb_06_6.pdf


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I notice it is in chinese.......didn't print well, but saved to my computer for reference... Thanks MUCH!


ginamarie12345 said:


> http://irarott.blogspot.com/2009/07/charming-parasol-pattern.html


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, as a reference guide, it is good, you're welcome!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

This one is available as a free Ravelry download on PDF http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-umbrella-06
(Same exact schematic) but with some additional help:
verbatim--
by kotka Flickr crochet umbrella 06 by Petra Kotrysova
Published in e-pleteni.cz Craft Crochet Category Accessories → Other
Yarns suggested
Hook size 1.25 mm

3-dimensional chart circle-shaped in-the-round lace one-piece pineapple top-down

This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download

I have used 100% cotton - Maxi 565meters on 100gr

Because you do have quetions about picture here is start of the crocheting:
You start in the middle of circle with 10 chains.
2.row: 16 SC
3.row: 3ch instead first DC, 5ch, DC repeat * * 15x - in row you have 16 5ch loops
4.row: slip stitch in middle of first loop, 5chains.

 this is start I think you would be able now manage it
Get it?

In pattern there are only DC, SC and chains

Hope it will help! PEtr


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks...not so sure that I like the design though...


T.Raj said:


> This one is available as a free Ravelry download on PDF http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-umbrella-06
> (Same exact schematic) but with some additional help:
> verbatim--
> by kotka Flickr crochet umbrella 06 by Petra Kotrysova
> ...


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

I know my sister just used one of her favorite tablecloth patterns, that's all it is, a huge doily like. Perhaps, you can adapt from a nice pineapple or other stitch crochet pattern. Good Luck


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your help and extra research...


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

You're quite welcome Gina, I'll be looking forward to seeing your creation should you decide to make one.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be sure to post it!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Those are beautiful. I made the bouquet, sadly I did not take a picture.


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful. It's nice to see crocheting take a place in the world of elegant needlearts.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lovely...and love the parasol..


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

These are just beautiful!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I came across these on a blog today and thought to share with you all. Has to be the loveliest crochet I have seen for a wedding. There are more on the site too
> 
> http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2012/03/13/crocheted-wedding-ideas/


My grand dtr is getting married June 23 theme for wedding is the 1920's wish I could do several in the pictures. 
They are beautiful thanks.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Henny, 

I've got my eye on that umbrella..... or should I call it a parasol?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. But that 'bulls-eye' on the wedding dress bodice was a bit weird.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. All beautiful.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the assistance finding the Parasol Ladies! My email was locked so I got it fixed and am now back to Hennalady! Hippie Chick still lives, she just does not get any updates!!
Be sure to post any that you guys make!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great to find a knitted lace pattern for that parasol. So beautiful!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Try RAVELRY, they have everything! LOL..
Oh yeah, where is that Amulet bag picture you promised me


MacRae said:


> Wouldn't it be great to find a knitted lace pattern for that parasol. So beautiful!


 :mrgreen: :shock: :roll:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Try RAVELRY, they have everything! LOL..
> Oh yeah, where is that Amulet bag picture you promised me
> 
> 
> ...


OK... Hold on, I'll go this very minute and take a photo. You are a lifesaver. I've got a lot of writing to do this morning, and I'm doing anything I can to not get it done. Be right back.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

MacRae said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Try RAVELRY, they have everything! LOL..
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful... its why I am so happy I can knit and crochet.. I can also tat... I love the different textures we can get with our yarns and threads... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MacRae that is beautiful.. wow I would love to try my hand at beading... I would seriously need a huge magnifying glass...LOL


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely work, wrong page to post on though!! Lol http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47498-6.html

I have this set of patterns as well, just havent made them yet!.


MacRae said:


> MacRae said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ronie said:


> MacRae that is beautiful.. wow I would love to try my hand at beading... I would seriously need a huge magnifying glass...LOL


Hi Ronie, It really is no different than tiny knitting on the eyes. Check out my bookmarks, I have some great beading knit, crochet and jewelry help  :thumbup:


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Omg. When I get married again I will have the dress with the train and the parasol....Wonder how much yarn it will take in XXL? They are so beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for posting.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I could not resist sharing!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hennalady, these are gorgeous.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> Omg. When I get married again I will have the dress with the train and the parasol....Wonder how much yarn it will take in XXL? They are so beautiful.


You and me both dahlin. you and me both. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

hennalady said:


> I came across these on a blog today and thought to share with you all. Has to be the loveliest crochet I have seen for a wedding. There are more on the site too
> 
> http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2012/03/13/crocheted-wedding-ideas/


Wow! Lovely, especially like the shawl but unfortunely I only knit


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish they would have said where the pattern for the shawl could be found.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You may be able to email the blogger and get pattern info for the items....


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

they are all so pretty. I love the gown!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Inspiring!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

The most beautiful crochet wedding items I have ever seen.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I couldnt agree more! I get this newsletter and there is always something to drool over in it!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

T.Raj said:


> This one is available as a free Ravelry download on PDF http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-umbrella-06
> (Same exact schematic) but with some additional help:
> verbatim--
> by kotka Flickr crochet umbrella 06 by Petra Kotrysova
> ...


Very nice umbrella


----------



## HazelF43 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

